# Big Dolphin and a Grouper in Exuma, Bahamas



## knoxclark3 (Mar 10, 2013)

This was originally posted in another section but I realized it belonged here :whistling:

No photos, but a nice video on YouTube that I got around to putting together:





 

Make sure to watch it in HD.

This was in Mid-February, I think around the 15-16.

The boat was a Regulator 32 FS, with brand new Yami 300s.

We have some friends with a camp/house on Norman's Cay in the Exumas, so 
we ran over from Nassau for a night and did some fishing. Great time, with some big fish! 

BTW We caught a Grouper trolling...


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

wow that was an awesome vid. Thanks for sharing. I've always wanted to catch one of those dolphins.


----------

